# Als je het maar laat.



## Syzygy

Hallo iedereen,

onlangs hoorde ik de uitdrukking "Als je het maar laat."
Betekent het gewoon zoveel als "Niet doen." of is het een beleefdere vorm ervan vanwege de "als"?
Ik was niet met dit gebruik van "als" bekend en vroeg me verder af of er misschien over het algemeen een hoofdzin is die je je als moedertaalspreker gewoon erbij moet denken en of je dus "Als je maar ..." ook met andere werkwoorden kunt gebruiken om aan iemand te vragen om iets te doen.

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Tja, moeilijk uit te leggen. Het betekent: "Doe wat je wil maar vooral niet dát".

Je kan het ook met andere werkwoorden gebruiken: "Als je maar zwijgt/je mond houdt", "als je maar je best doet" enz.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Ik was niet met dit gebruik van "als" bekend en vroeg me verder af of er misschien over het algemeen een hoofdzin is die je je als moedertaalspreker gewoon erbij moet denken en of je dus "Als je maar ..." ook met andere werkwoorden kunt gebruiken om aan iemand te vragen om iets te doen.



_Als ... maar_ komt overeen met _mits_ of _op voorwaarde dat_. Zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/10/03/08/body.html.

_Mits_ kom je voornamelijk in de schrijftaal tegen, _als ... maar_ gaat wat meer richting spreektaal. In een spreektalige uitdrukking als _Als je het maar laat_ kun je _als ... maar_ niet goed door _mits_ vervangen. In andere gevallen gaat vervanging door _mits_ of _op voorwaarde dat_ wat gemakkelijker, al blijft het vaak stijf klinken:
De bittere smaak trekt weg als je de groente maar lang genoeg laat koken. → De bittere smaak trekt weg op voorwaarde dat/mits je de groente lang genoeg laat koken.
Alles kan als je maar je best doet. → Alles kan op voorwaarde dat/mits je je best doet.
Ik wil best op zaterdag vergaderen, als het maar niet in de avond is. → Ik wil best op zaterdag vergaderen, op voorwaarde dat/mits het niet in de avond is.

Vervanging van a_ls ... maar _door _zolang_ is ook mogelijk en levert minder stijve zinnen op:
De bittere smaak trekt weg als je de groente maar lang genoeg laat koken. → De bittere smaak trekt weg zolang je de groente (maar) lang genoeg laat koken.
Alles kan als je maar je best doet. → Alles kan op zolang je je best (maar) doet.
Ik wil best op zaterdag vergaderen, als het maar niet in de avond is. → Ik wil best op zaterdag vergaderen, zolang het (maar) niet in de avond is.

En o ja, _laten_ in de uitdrukking _Als je het maar laat_ heeft de betekenis van _niet doen._


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie beide wel.
Helaas heb ik de precieze context niet meer, maar wat ik toen raar vond, was dat die zin een direct, afkeurend antwoord was op iets waarvan de spreker niet wilde dat de andere persoon het zou doen.
Ik begrijp nu dat het hier voor "_zolang je het maar laat_" staat, maar tot nu toe kende ik alleen maar een beperkende, maar uiteindelijk toch toestemming gevende bedoeling van die voegwoorden in bijvoorbeeld de zin "_Van mij mag je dat wel doen, zolang je mij maar niet stoort._"


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Als je het maar laat" is een dringende waarschuwing om iets niet te doen. Het impliceert eveneens dat er consequenties zijn verbonden aan het niet naleven van het gebod. Te vergelijken met "Don't you dare!" in het Engels.


----------



## matakoweg

Syzygy said:


> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> onlangs hoorde ik de uitdrukking "Als je het maar laat."
> Betekent het gewoon zoveel als "Niet doen." of is het een beleefdere vorm ervan vanwege de "als"?
> Ik was niet met dit gebruik van "als" bekend en vroeg me verder af of er misschien over het algemeen een hoofdzin is die je je als moedertaalspreker gewoon erbij moet denken en of je dus "Als je maar ..." ook met andere werkwoorden kunt gebruiken om aan iemand te vragen om iets te doen.
> 
> Bedankt!



Het is niet beleefd en het wordt niet gebruikt om iemand te vragen iets te doen maar om iemand uitdrukkelijk te zeggen dat hij/zij iets niet moet doen.


----------



## Syzygy

Dus, om het gebruik/register goed te begrijpen, is een goede hoofdzin, die ik me bij die uitdrukking telkens erbij zou kunnen denken, misschien bijvoorbeeld "_Als je het maar laat, dan krijgen we geen problemen._"?


----------



## luitzen

Nee, _als je het maar laat _is eigenlijk altijd een reactie op iets.

"Vader, vind je het goed als we vanavond je auto meenemen naar de kroeg?"
"Als je het maar laat!"


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Dus, om het gebruik/register goed te begrijpen, is een goede hoofdzin, die ik me bij die uitdrukking telkens erbij zou kunnen denken, misschien bijvoorbeeld "_Als je het maar laat, dan krijgen we geen problemen._"?



Inderdaad. In feite is _Als je het maar laat_ een incomplete zin. Je kunt deze uitdrukking dus met een hoofdzin completeren. Niet dat het vaak gebeurt, want de dreiging die er van _Als je het maar laat_ uitgaat, zou eerder afnemen na toevoeging van een hoofdzin dan toenemen.


----------

